# drop-away vs lizard tongue type rest, did i make the right choice?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Since you asked, I think you made a very bad decision.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Since you asked, I think you made a very bad decision.


I'm with you Prag. Hunting rests are for hunting. Although Timmy Ewers used a drop-a-way with excellent results, but I won't use a drop-a-way for spots.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Since you asked, I think you made a very bad decision.


That's a little blunt Lee...

The bouncing off the rest thing won't be an issue for more than a week unless 1) You're way overbowed or 2) you don't have your loop, knock point set up right or 3) you're using the wrong blade...

Limb driver is probably one of the better drop aways, but it is not the way I would have gone at all for field, FITA and indoor...the guys was just selling you what he had in stock...

I remember hearing a year or 2 ago, one of the pros blew hisd chance at the shootoff at Vegas when his limbdriver failed...

I do know *2* field archers who use a drop away...and I know a lot of guys that shoot field...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That's a little blunt Lee...


Just keeping with the spirit of the Muted One


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with the above posts 100%. I'm a newbie who has been shooting for less than 2 years and have shot with a blade since the beginning. Yes, the arrow may jump off a few times when you first start using it, but by the end of the first week, you probably won't even think about it. I don't even watch my arrow while drawing back anymore. I know it's going to stay on the rest--now my eyes can do what they're supposed to do and remain focused on the X. 

If you're serious about shooting FITA and Field, I'd suggest returning the driver and picking up the PT blade rests you were originally going to get.



psargeant said:


> The bouncing off the rest thing won't be an issue for more than a week unless 1) You're way overbowed or 2) you don't have your loop, knock point set up right or 3) you're using the wrong blade...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use a limb driver for everything and have zero accuracy issues. it holds the arrow like 70% for the shot and uses a spring steel rest. lots of guys use and love them. only issue i have is there no micro adjust

that being said maybe you should drop some weight if you are getting tired then slowly build up to what you want to shoot.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

bo-w said:


> I went to the local pro shop to order some accessories and pay off the bows I ordered. i had researched and asked on here about target rests and had every intention of ordering 2 brite site pro tunners . i talked for some time about rests with a pretty experienced tech who wasnt trying to talk me out of the brite site but was making sure i made the best decision for my wife and I .He got me thinking about the end of a Fita or field course when im already fatigued , drawing smoothly dosnt always happen and i could imagine bouncing an arrow off my blade rest and letting down, just to do it again.There is no doubt in my mind that the pro tunner is a great rest, and I will probably switch to one once i can shoot 200 arrows without a lot of fatigue.for now with my limited experiense (only been shooting about a year and a half) i have decided to go with a limb driver. I have heard that when properly tuned they are nearly as accurate as a blade or lizard tongue. so what are youre thoughts? feel free to give youre opinnion of experiences.thanks
> 
> Bo


Yes you made the right choice the Limbdriver is a great rest and like you said maybe down the road you'll try a pro-tuner, then sell off whichever one doesn't shoot as good when you do a comparison, you have to be comfortable with your setup, I shoot a pro tuner myself but have friends that shoot the Limb Driver and get great results with it target shooting, most of the time it comes down to the person behind the string as to how good the accuracy can be. 

And yes a Limb Driver could fail as the example used for the Vegas shoot but so can a Pro Tuner, I had a blade crack on me that caused me to shoot left like 2 feet at 30 yards, anything can fail really. But as far as blade rests go I really like the tuner just because the shape of the blade I think that makes it easier to pull the arrow back without having to worry about the arrow falling off.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just keeping with the spirit of the Muted One


having 3 kids I can say that I really appreciate BLUNT honesty especially since i did ask LOL thanks prag. the good thing is there still in the box and I can return them. I am thinking im going to after this thread.maby


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

If i do switch i wonder what blade to use , I'll be shooting CX medallions.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

For arrows weighing 305ish grains and below, shoot a #8 blade. For most other outdoor weights, go with a #10 and for indoors, you'll likely need a #10 with a backer plate or a #12. Pretty simple...


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

montigre said:


> For arrows weighing 305ish grains and below, shoot a #8 blade. For most other outdoor weights, go with a #10 and for indoors, you'll likely need a #10 with a backer plate or a #12. Pretty simple...


Backer plate? sorry im not familliar with blade rests.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A backer plate is a short plate (about 1/2" long) that goes under your blade to give it a little extra stiffness. Some folks use them while others do not - probably has more to do with arrow weight. I just ordered a replacement blade a couple weeks ago from LAS and it came with a backer plate.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

is there a scale or chart to figure what blade to use for a given arrow weight ?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bo-w said:


> If i do switch i wonder what blade to use , I'll be shooting CX medallions.


Probably gonna need a #10 blade.



bo-w said:


> Backer plate? sorry im not familliar with blade rests.


I just shoot a #12 indoors for 608 grain arrows. You can go either way, but to me it's just easier to go with the stiffer blade. But I use a Trophy Taker anyway.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

My opinion will be contrary to some. I would say shoot your limbdriver for a while before you make any changes. The limbdriver is a great rest and there is likely a 99.9% chance you'll never have a problem with it. Of course the Tuner and other blades are great rests and better long term options. But, the Limbdriver will get the job done. I shoot with a couple of guys that use them for everything from indoor to 3D to field and they shoot great with them.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bo-w said:


> is there a scale or chart to figure what blade to use for a given arrow weight ?


According to the LAS catalog:

.008 arrow <325 grains
.010 arrow between 325 & 425
.012 arrow >425 grains


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you all vary much for the info and opinnions im going to think about it a while


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

K.I.S.S.

Keep It Simple Stupid. That's my motto. Got rid of my drop aways years ago.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Bo , I answered your PM
I told you about my 3d -hunter-target head.
Last week I had my 12 yr old grandson to start to shoot. I got him a Hoyt tricon Jr . Put a stan release in hand. I put on one of my top gun scopes with the X view 4x lens. 
I put a tuner with a Jesse mount & the 3d hunter head on it.
He has never ever had a bow or a release in his hand Or ever looked thru a scope. 
After a 1/2 hr, he looked like he has been shooting for years. 
Never had to worry about the arrow falling off. His follow thru is like a pro. .Never shot the wrong face. 
don't know if he will stay with it , but he does have a head start. 
Send me your email, & I'll send you his video.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

brtesite said:


> Bo , I answered your PM
> I told you about my 3d -hunter-target head.
> Last week I had my 12 yr old grandson to start to shoot. I got him a Hoyt tricon Jr . Put a stan release in hand. I put on one of my top gun scopes with the X view 4x lens.
> I put a tuner with a Jesse mount & the 3d hunter head on it.
> ...


Good story Mike, but it's hard to imagine that you have a grandson that made it all the way to 12 before shooting a bow. I put a bow in my grandson's hands when he was 3. :teeth:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

brtesite said:


> Bo , I answered your PM
> I told you about my 3d -hunter-target head.
> Last week I had my 12 yr old grandson to start to shoot. I got him a Hoyt tricon Jr . Put a stan release in hand. I put on one of my top gun scopes with the X view 4x lens.
> I put a tuner with a Jesse mount & the 3d hunter head on it.
> ...


I tried to reply to youre Pm but it said youre in box was full and you cant recieve any more pm untill its cleared out , id love to see the vid and thanks again for the help


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I guess I'm in the minority on this one....gee that's never happened before. While I do use a lizard tongue rest on my bow right now, I've seen more failures with them than I have with fall a way rests. What makes matters much, much worse is that when there is an issue with one you'll sometimes play hell trying to figure out whats wrong. I know of 3 off the top of my head that have bent the blade and start shooting off in some way, in one case dramatically for a couple arrows, and it cost him a tournament. Kendall Woody was flat out pounding with his setup a week or so before nationals and then started having all sorts of random problems that followed him to nationals.....it ended up being a cracked launcher blade. With modern drop away rests, other than the QAD, there really isn't that much to go wrong. The rests are pulled up into position by a cord attached to either the cable, cable slide, or the limb......other than that cord stretching or breaking there's really nothing to setting one up and getting trouble free service from them. The limb driver failure mentioned above, I believe, was on Tim Gillingham's bow and he was shooting 5/8" diameter arrows that weighed in excess of 1000 grains.....that rest was never designed to handle that type of load so it's not surprising that it failed. I use one on my hunting bow and have nothing but good things to say about it.....so just keep an eye on that cord and make sure that your launcher is held down to the shelf when the bow is at rest and have a good time. I think you'll find that you have many other issues to worry about to keep you from ever worrying about a freak rest failure.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

well my wife got off the phone with Mike at brite site and she is sold , i am as well . He seems like a super nice guy and was vary helpfull . good customer service is enough to seal the deal for me , purchasing a proven and tested product is pretty easy and I am looking forward to dealing with Mike and brite site rests in the future. Thanks Mike vary much 

Bo


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good story Mike, but it's hard to imagine that you have a grandson that made it all the way to 12 before shooting a bow. I put a bow in my grandson's hands when he was 3. :teeth:


 It's true Lee. he used to live in Md. now he is in Cherry hill about 100 miles away.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

brtesite said:


> It's true Lee. he used to live in Md. now he is in Cherry hill about 100 miles away.


:thumbs_up

Hope you guys get to spend a lot more time together now that he is so much closer. Got a granddaughter 7 "hours" away and a grandson 7 "minutes" - don't seem to get enough time with either of them, but cherish every minute that I do.


----------



## mepsemaster (Nov 8, 2004)

This is what I got from the company:
Del,any of the mounts will work with the PSE except the martin mount . All of the mechanisms are the same. 
The vertical mount gives another feature that you can keep the same blade angle while changing the height . 
The Jesse mount , gives you the adjustability to move the rest backwards & forwards to reduce the effects of hand torque at the longer distances. 
You will find that the tip of the blade will be someplace over the break of the wrist . 
What Jesse has done is take the std mount @ 70m , put some hand torque on the bow . He will be about a foot out.
Then keep moving it back , with the same hand torque until he is in the middle. The blade winds up some place over his wrist.
That's about all I can tell you
Thanks for the inquiry
mike


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I guess I'm in the minority on this one....gee that's never happened before. While I do use a lizard tongue rest on my bow right now, I've seen more failures with them than I have with fall a way rests. What makes matters much, much worse is that when there is an issue with one you'll sometimes play hell trying to figure out whats wrong. I know of 3 off the top of my head that have bent the blade and start shooting off in some way, in one case dramatically for a couple arrows, and it cost him a tournament. Kendall Woody was flat out pounding with his setup a week or so before nationals and then started having all sorts of random problems that followed him to nationals.....it ended up being a cracked launcher blade. With modern drop away rests, other than the QAD, there really isn't that much to go wrong. The rests are pulled up into position by a cord attached to either the cable, cable slide, or the limb......other than that cord stretching or breaking there's really nothing to setting one up and getting trouble free service from them. The limb driver failure mentioned above, I believe, was on Tim Gillingham's bow and he was shooting 5/8" diameter arrows that weighed in excess of 1000 grains.....that rest was never designed to handle that type of load so it's not surprising that it failed. I use one on my hunting bow and have nothing but good things to say about it.....so just keep an eye on that cord and make sure that your launcher is held down to the shelf when the bow is at rest and have a good time. I think you'll find that you have many other issues to worry about to keep you from ever worrying about a freak rest failure.


All of that becomes a non-issue if you regularly replace your blade...

I put a new one on at the end of every season and have never had 1 break...

I've seen stretched/broken cords, rest hang "up" causing contact, bearings/bushings get sloppy, with various drop aways...

More moving parts=more stuff to go wrong...I'm just saying...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Now how did I know you'd be the one to disagree.........

Moral of the story is....everything mechanical is subject to failure...keep an eye on things and you'll do just fine..... 





psargeant said:


> All of that becomes a non-issue if you regularly replace your blade...
> 
> I put a new one on at the end of every season and have never had 1 break...
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Now how did I know you'd be the one to disagree.........
> 
> Moral of the story is....everything mechanical is subject to failure...keep an eye on things and you'll do just fine.....


:set1_thinking::noidea:...

Once again, we come down on different sides of the fence my friend...

Only thing is, I've got more company over here :tongue:...

But you're right about 1 thing... you need to check out your gear...

I'm starting to feel a little bit like Hornet when it comes to our conversations at least...


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> According to the LAS catalog:
> 
> .008 arrow <325 grains
> .010 arrow between 325 & 425
> .012 arrow >425 grains



In a way I'll agree. But this is just like everything else in archery....approximate.
This is only a STARTING point for blade selection. Different blades are stiffer/weaker than others. Once you select one that’s APPROXIMATE then tune and tune and tune until you get it right.


----------



## garyb (Jan 5, 2007)

All I can say that the customer service provided by Mike is the BEST there is. Called me back all the way in Alaska when it was 11 PM on the east coast. He was a great help. I have the Jesse mount and had some problems but after some workings found that the CX X Jammer 27 arrows were causing a problem. The decals were so soft that they would get hung up on the blade. I even tried the hoyt rest again with the .10 best blade again and had the same problem. So found and easy way to remove the decals on the shafts. Problem solved. Just have not had the chance to call the CX folks. But Thank you Mike for your service. The rest is about the eaisiest to tune that I have ever found. And those funny left and rights........Gone......


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

garyb said:


> All I can say that the customer service provided by Mike is the BEST there is. Called me back all the way in Alaska when it was 11 PM on the east coast. He was a great help. I have the Jesse mount and had some problems but after some workings found that the CX X Jammer 27 arrows were causing a problem. The decals were so soft that they would get hung up on the blade. I even tried the hoyt rest again with the .10 best blade again and had the same problem. So found and easy way to remove the decals on the shafts. Problem solved. Just have not had the chance to call the CX folks. But Thank you Mike for your service. The rest is about the eaisiest to tune that I have ever found. And those funny left and rights........Gone......



Thanks for the plug.
 Glad I could help


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

well it is done the limbdrivers are returned. my wife talked with mike from brite site for 30 minutes or so talking about the rest and COLOR options with her pickyness im surprised it didnt take hours (thanks Mike) and we put our orders in for pro tunners. im really happy and looking forward to getting the rest and tunning. I like to thank Mike for his exceptional customer service and willingness to actually talk to us, thanks again 
Bo


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

my Pleasure


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Since you asked, I think you made a very bad decision.


+1
I tried drop away & to be honest I can set up any thing on my bow & others but all of the hassels with a drop away is not worth it.
Might be good for hunting ( I dont hunt) but give me a TT2 anyday . My son used 1 & when my daughter shoot thats what we used


----------

